# NOIM for Prospective Marriage Visa



## Gorinne (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi I am Indonesian and have an Australian boyfriend for the last 2.5 years. 
Due to his work assignment currently we live separately, I am in Jakarta Indonesia and he is in Australia. 

We plan to get married on December 2010. In Australia only for small gathering and in Indonesia for wedding reception. We have the tentative date, but we haven't do further about that. 

We have submitted the Prospective Marriage Visa application to Australian Embassy in Jakarta, and I have scheduled to have an interview next week. 
But, they ask us to give the NOIM, Notice of Intended Marriage, to complete the applications. 

I read on the NOIM form, that it must be signed on the present of celebrant or other person eligible for the purpose. 

How it could be done, if I am here in Jakarta and my boyfriend is in Australia? 
Does anyone know how ? 

Is it okay if we submit the NOIM after the VISA granted ? 

Please help... I scheduled to have interview with embassy next week. 

Thank you very much. 

Best Regards, 
Gorinne


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Gorinne,

I saw this on page 4 of the NOIM:
-------------------------
* This notice must be signed in the presence of any of the following:
(a) if a party signs the notice in Australia - an authorized celebrant, a Commissioner for Declarations under the Statutory
Declarations Act 1959, a justice of the peace, a barrister or solicitor, a legally qualified medical practitioner, or a member of
the Australian Federal Police or the police force of a State or Territory;
(b) if a party signs the notice outside Australia - an Australian Diplomatic Officer, an Australian Consular Officer, an employee of
the Commonwealth authorized under paragraph 3 (c) of the Consular Fees Act 1955, an employee of the Australian Trade
Commission authorized under paragraph 3 (d) of the Consular Fees Act 1955 or a notary public.
-------------------------

I'm guessing...you take the NOIM to the Aus embassy and sign it in front of whoever is qualified to be a witness, and then courier the form to your fiance for him to sign.

Hmm I don't see how you will be granted a Visa without the NOIM being completed, so I don't think there's a chance of you getting the Visa before the NOIM submission.

Hope this info helps!


----------



## Integral (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm from Malaysia (currently living in Singapore) and my fiance is currently a PR in Australia. We plan to have our wedding in Malaysia but the Malaysian law requires that the wedding happens within 6 months of the NOIM. However, as the PMV visa requires to submit documents of the NOIM, and takes about 5-10 months for the approval, we would not be able to make it within the 6 months time frame. I understand the NOIM in Australia has a validity of 18 months, but we do not intent to get married in Australia. 

Does anybody knows that if it is possible to submit the NOIM after the initial application? If not, what are the ways to get about it?

Thanks loadssss!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Your marriage should be happening in Australia, why else would you want a PMV? Your CO will tell you as much. 

No you can not apply for the PMV without the NOIM. You have to prove you intend and have started planning marriage. It is a requirement of the visa you supply the NOIM, if you do not it will be an invalid application. 

You can change your date of marriage once you have the PMV so long as you do it before the 9 months from the date of grant is up.


----------



## Integral (Oct 14, 2011)

_shel said:


> Your marriage should be happening in Australia, why else would you want a PMV? Your CO will tell you as much.
> 
> No you can not apply for the PMV without the NOIM. You have to prove you intend and have started planning marriage. It is a requirement of the visa you supply the NOIM, if you do not it will be an invalid application.
> 
> You can change your date of marriage once you have the PMV so long as you do it before the 9 months from the date of grant is up.


Thanks _shel! 

From the booklet from Immi, it says that "If you are granted a Prospective Marriage visa, your marriage can take place either in or outside Australia, but you must have entered Australia at least once on the Prospective Marriage visa before the marriage takes place". We are actually looking at having at Malaysia or Bali, or some other beach resorts. And to reduce the hassle of doing things twice, we'd like to do it all at once. But since it's gonna be an invalid application if we don't supply it at the initial application, it seems like Australia is our only choice? :confused2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

No, get the NOIM from Aus, go to Aus to validate, then zip back and get married where you want. But do it within the 9 months allowed so you can apply for your spouse visa. 

Just because you get the NOIM from Australia doesnt mean you have to use it. A friend of mine changed her wedding 3 times once entering Australia before finally getting wed and apply for her spouse visa. 

There are other things you can provide to prove you are getting married but that would usually be the purchase of things for a BIG wedding, invites sent, dress bought etc etc ie things that cost a huge amount of money! 

The NOIM is the only ting that proves you intend to marry without spending lots of money given you need that to fly back and forth to Aus!


----------

